

Ask HN: Why some usernames in Hacker News are green? - filipedeschamps

I can&#x27;t find a pattern, please help me understand.
======
MaysonL
Because they're newly created accounts.

~~~
rgovind
Interesting. I created a throwaway account to ask a question on HN (through
submit button).

I am able to access it only through my throwaway account but I don't see it in
regular HN feed or in Ask HN tab. Any idea of the reasons? New accounts have
to wait for sometime before Submitting stuff?

~~~
Mz
No, there is no waiting period that I know of. Perhaps it just got "buried"?
HN sees a LOT of traffic. If it isn't upvoted or replied to fairly quickly, it
often falls way off the front page quickly.

